# 6'3" guys what size frame you riding?



## hontors (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm 6'3" with a 36" inseam and ride a 61cm Specialized.

I do however think I need a shorter stem as I seem to be reaching too far and as I look down the handlebar doesn't cover the wheel hub.

What size are you tall guys riding??


----------



## Markx (Jun 24, 2007)

I am 6'1.5" to 6'2" and have a 60cm Trek. I have a 90mm stem with a 17 degree rise. I see the hub between me and the bars. I just got the bike a month or so ago and am still trying to get use to it, but that just doesn't feel right. Leg extension is great with 60cm, but I don't like the reach. I guess I will have to spend the bucks and get the pro fit. It should come with the purchase of a new bike in my opinion.


----------



## flyboy50 (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm 6' 3-4", and I ride a 62cm raleigh with a 130 (maybe 140? forgot) mm stem. I was fit by a Retul guy. If you want to get set up right, don't roll the dice, just pay somebody to look at your setup.

I don't know my inseam or anything off the top of my head, but I have a long torso. It sounds like you have long legs.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

My current road bike is a 58, it's less than ideal (size wise) but it was gifted to me.. so with a lay back seat post I did get the leg extension pretty much right, then started playing with the stem. I think because the bikes a tad too small, I too can see the hub when I'm in the drops.. but I'm comfortable riding in them, and I think that's more important.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I am also 6'-3" with a similar inseam (i cannot recall my cycling inseam) and ride a 60cm Trek 5900. It seems to be a good fit. It fits fine with a 110mm, -17 degree stem (level to the ground). 

Seeing the front hub is merely a guideline. Are you stretched on the hoods or on the bar top? How does the bike feel otherwise? Any pains?

+1 on paying for a good fit. Talk to people and see who does a good job. Typical retail bike shops do a so-so job at best. The guy that did mine is Serotta certified and spent about 90 minutes with me. 90% of my time was spent on the trainer riding with him watching as I rode.


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

6'3" with a 36" inseam. I ride a 60cm Merckx, a 63cm Paramount, a 58cm Redline, and a 60cm Soma. Different sizes with one common denominator -- they all have 59cm top-tubes and 120mm stems.


----------



## clbess (Apr 17, 2010)

I am 6' 2 1/2 and ride a 60 Trek Madone. I have a lot shorter inseam, (33.5") and a long torso. I am looking for a new bike now and I have gotten opinions all over the place. Most say a 58 specialized is the right size, but a experienced racer saw me getting fitted and said it is too small. The jump to a 61 specialized is huge, to big. So I have ordered a bike that is pretty much the same size, see what happens. Most of the people that work in the bike shops do not seem to know much. I guess the most important thing is what feels right. When I first got on the Madone it just felt right. Just don't want to go there again.


----------



## clydeosaur (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm 6'4 and ride a 61cm Cannondale. I've got a long torso, so i run a 120mm stem & offset seat post. It's a comfortable ride.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm 6'3" and depending on the bike I ride 58 - 61 frame sizes. I have a long torso and short legs. My pants inseam is 32" My De Rosa has a 59 top tube & I use a 140mm stem. I have a Giant Defy Advanced on order. It's a large. I liked the reach on the XL, but I couldn't straddle it.


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

6'5" and I ride a 63cm Caad9.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

6'4" and i most of my bikes have a 60 cm seat tube (i need right around 84cm from center of BB to saddle rails) and a 59 top tube. stem is usually around 110 or 120.


----------



## hobgoblin (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm 6'4" with a 37.5" inseam and a short torso. I ride a 60 cm CAAD9 with a 120mm stem and I'm comfortable with that. I could probably go a little shorter with the stem and still get a good fit, but definitely no longer.


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm 6'2 (formerly 6'3 but back issues made me lose an inch). I ride a 61cm Kona. TT is 59cm. I run a 120mm stem but really need more like a 90-100mm. Will get changed at my service interval.


----------



## Dolamite (Feb 27, 2008)

I am also 6'3.My wilier is an XXL about 60cm I also have a Scattante thats 61cm. Thats seems to be a good number for me 60cm with a top tube of about 59cm


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Don't worry about the bars covering the front hub, that's just a rough guideline. I'm 6'-3" but with ridiculously long legs (38.75" cycling inseam), and one of my bikes is a 61cm SL Pro. My custom frames have even longer head tubes and shorter (59cm) top tubes. 

Get your saddle setback worked out, then work on the reach and drop to the bars with different stems, spacers, etc. Once you know the saddle setback and reach required, the seat tube angle and top tube length will determine what stem length you need.


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

I'm 6'2.5" (I call it 6'3" when there's no need to be particular) with a 34.5 inseam and I'm perfectly fit (for me) on a Time frame, size XL (which means about a 59 cm virtual TT).


----------



## Stratocruiser (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm about 6' 1-1/2", and ride a 57 cm Serotta. I have long legs and a shorter torso, and have had the bike professionally fit. I have the saddle high enough that it works for my legs, and the shorter top tube is just right for me.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

I'm 6' 2" - 6' 3" - depending on the nurse measuring me - and my bike, a Specialized Roubaix, is a 58cm. Interestingly enough, I used to ride a 58cm Specialized Tarmac and felt really stretched out on that frame. The Roubaix fits me great and I have no complaints.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

6'2.75"
58cm Specialized Roubaix 09 (warranty replacement for an 04)
60cm Orbea Orca 07

The 58 Roubaix over time felt a little small. The 60 Orca over time seems a little bit big. A 59 should be just right. Both bikes are fine for long rides. When the weather is good my first choice is always the Orca for the better handling.


----------



## dponder (Nov 5, 2009)

6'4" and I ride a 63 cm Trek 2300.


----------



## myk (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm 6'3" and I ride a 61" Specialized. I have a 34" inseam and a 100 mm stem on the bike. I was not fitted for the bike and sometimes it feels a little too big.


Mike


----------



## aderick (Mar 4, 2010)

6'3" with a 61cm frame and 90mm stem. Feels a little long at times but I can ride all day and be comfortable. I guess that means it fits.


----------



## hawkman71 (Apr 20, 2010)

6'4" here and ride a 62cm Trek Madone. The top tube on this bike is flat level, almost seems to slope down towards the BARS, not slope up like the new Madones seem to. I like the bike, but feel I'm stretched out on it pretty far. My neck has been hurting lately, after doing some 'longer' rides (haha) of 15+ miles at lunch. I flipped the stem at first so I'd be sitting up a little more until I got used to the road bike feel. (Came from a mtb, with road tires).


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

6'2" BMC Streetfire & Road Racer, both XL (56 seat tube, 58.5 top tube, 73.5 deg. seat angle) & 120 stem.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

6'4 34" cycling inseam riding a 60cm caad9 59cm TT 120mm stem.

crap...forgot I did a search and sorry for bringing this back from the dead...

Chad


----------



## hawkman71 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi, 6'4" here. 36" inseam. Trek Madone 62cm frame. Seems to fit fine, but I've never been 'fitted' for a bike. The top tube on this bike is nearly level, if not, it slopes DOWN toward the handlebars.


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Aug 28, 2008)

6' 3-4"
60cm Trek 1000
63cm CAAD9 5

I feel fine on both of them, but better on the CAAD. I'd considered a shorter stem about 200 miles ago, but have since forgot about it until just now.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

6' 2", 33" inseam, 58cm Trek Madone 5.2


----------



## bikemoore (Sep 8, 2005)

*6'-3" = 61-62cm frame*

Just a hair under 6'-3" tall with 35" inseam. I have multiple bikes between 60 and 62cm ctc. Top tubes between 59cm and 61cm. My best fit is 61cm st x 61cm tt with 130mm stem (custom fit and build by Paul Hewitt in UK). For a little more comfort when riding a bit less hard, I like the 62cm x 59cm stock frame with 135mm stem.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Jul 30, 2008)

6'3", 35.25" inseam, 180mm cranks. 62cm Fetish Penna frame, WobbleNaught fit by Matt at On Your Mark Performance Center (https://www.oymbike.com/). 

100mm x -6 deg stem.

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/OU6woqu6V06aTC6CXJbQoA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.ggpht.com/_2W6rELw9q40/S54IYwUPmDI/AAAAAAAAD08/NZM3u0WIArg/s800/IMG_6010.JPG" /></a>


----------



## 59Bassman (Jul 2, 2010)

6' 2 1/2", 36 1/2" inseam.

My bike is a 53cm (yes, that's correct, 53cm) Salsa Podio. They measure their frames significantly differently. Effective top tube is 59cm. Currently has a 120mm 0 degree stem, but that may be changed out for a 110 or 100mm stem, as I believe I'm a bit stretched out on the frame.


----------

